# Range Cubes - Whole or Broken?



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Do you just bait a spot with whole range cubes or break them up? Have you ever scented them with anything like menhaden oil, anise, garlic?


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

*Range cubes for catfish*

I've used range cubes scattered whole over an area where I placed some juglines; when I opened the belly of a large Blue Cat it had a belly full of range cubes. This tells me that scattering them whole is not a good thing; if you can break them up you will attract them, but be prudent with the amount so as not to fill them up; just to attract them to the area. Good luck on your fishing, let me know how you do?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Put them in a burlap sack with a weight (block/brick), tie it closed and sink it. Attracts them using the smell without them eating it all up too quickly.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

That's why I catch so many burlap sacks!!! LOL J/J

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

If you wana bag try the Onion /citrus fruit bags,,Then Tpool will can go for grand slam..plastic /net/burlap


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Where can you get onion bags without buying 50# of onions? Some laundry bags have big mesh and sell for less than $5.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

BobBobber said:


> Where can you get onion bags without buying 50# of onions? Some laundry bags have big mesh and sell for less than $5.


I always get them at HEB in produce


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

I throw old moldy range cubes in my pond and the catfish tear em up. Most sink but the whole ones they cant swallow whole and float they hit a couple times and they'll break up into pieces on their own.


----------



## everrat85 (Oct 6, 2016)

we always use burlap or even socks sometimes, or just dump them out of a bucket where the water isn't to swift


----------

